# Modern day caving it!~~~



## Shoestring (Jul 23, 2009)

*Found this article about a dude living in a cave in Utah. he's also been cash-free for almost 10 years, too! (Click link below, please):*

COULD YOU SURVIVE WITHOUT MONEY?MEET THE GUY WHO DOES: DETAILS Article on men.style.com


----------



## Street_Siren (Jul 23, 2009)

The cave he has sounds really awesome.

"*
Suelo is 48, and he doesn't exactly have a 401(k). "I'll do what creatures have been doing for millions of years for retirement," he says. "Why is it sad that I die in the canyon and not in the geriatric ward well-insured? I have great faith in the power of natural selection. And one day, I will be selected out." *'

and he seems to have a good head on his shoulders too.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 23, 2009)

I wish I had the know-how and the balls.
but I don't. at least not yet. I've got the guts for some things but not to that extent.


I had to laugh at the linked article at the end of this one

HOW LOOKING POOR BECAME THE NEW STATUS SYMBOL: DETAILS Article on men.style.com


----------



## CdCase123 (Aug 8, 2009)

you should also read up on richard proenneke. kudos to these guys!

_The tribe had been getting richer for a decade, and during the two years he was there he watched as the villagers began to adopt the economics of modernity. They sold the food from their fields—quinoa, potatoes, corn, lentils—for cash, which they used to purchase things they didn't need, as Suelo describes it. They bought soda and white flour and refined sugar and noodles and big bags of MSG to flavor the starchy meals. They bought TVs. The more they spent, says Suelo, the more their health declined. He could measure the deterioration on his charts. "It looked," he says, "like money was impoverishing them."_

_"Gold is pretty but virtually useless. Somebody decided it has worth, and everybody accepted this decision. The natives in the Americas thought Europeans were insane because of their lust for such a useless yellow substance."_


----------



## thunderson5 (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah the cavers must not have found him or he would have been evicted if it were up to them.but i think alot of the towns people would have took up for him,from what i gatherd he got along pretty good with them,and all the media attention probably made it where they could not touch him without some kind of public outcry,way to go dude:goat:


----------



## thunderson5 (Aug 8, 2009)

oh i heard to by somebody else that he was in taos nm.right now chillin with some buds did not here if he plans to go back or not if its even true:deadhorse:


----------



## thunderson5 (Aug 8, 2009)

one more thing and i promise thats it but i think its important,in the article he says he used to have this neighbor that lived in a nother cave and he used to go down in the river and pan for gold and got enough to pay for his beer habit,no shit read the article,its on a nother post here somewere.so if you can find out where this guys cave was at and you know how to pan for gold,the prices are going to keep going up for awhile,you find where the cave was and you find what part of the river it was at,good hunting


----------



## foxtailV (Oct 29, 2010)

this is me in 10 yrs. I was headed out to the 4 corners a year ago but its not my time so , i wait ..... The whole Gold bit for survival and metorites and living in a homemade cave.


----------

